# Como Calculo un Crossover Pasivo



## oscar1100 (Jun 23, 2011)

Si al guien me puede ayudar a construir un Crossover pasivo, Tengo una pot. 750 + 750 en una salida trabajo con 2 caja 1 parlante c/u  graves 18" jahroen paralelos y en la otra con 2 caja 1 parlantes  medios 15" jahro paralelo y una bocina gbr. Los graves y los medios lo puedo controlar con el crossover activo , como hago el pasivo para controlar la bocina que esta conectada en paralelo con el de 15" en una caja.
 Datos: 15" Jahro JL 600--600W 8ohms
           Driver GBR   Power: 300w
                            voice coil: Diam. 51 mm
                            Frec. Range: 1,5 -- 18Khz
                            SPL : 106 db
                            Magnet : 40 oz


----------

